# Still no spy shots/announcements of Tarmac SL5 or Venge SL2....



## thumper8888

and here we are, deep into the the season.


----------



## squareslinky

I have been looking around for the same. This popped into my searches a few weeks back. Tarmac with a Venge headtube. Might not be anything, but was all I could find so far.

Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Specialized Tarmac SL5 or just custom frame?


----------



## thumper8888

*you have an unbelievably sharp eye, but.....*



squareslinky said:


> I have been looking around for the same. This popped into my searches a few weeks back. Tarmac with a Venge headtube. Might not be anything, but was all I could find so far.
> 
> Ciclismo-Espresso.com: Specialized Tarmac SL5 or just custom frame?



I think maybe a couple of things at work here deceived you a little, including the angle, the colors of bike and background, the spacer cone being left off for full slamming effect on this one, and lastly, perhaps the fact that is has the little-known team or pro geometry that specialized teams often chose to go with. Shorter head tubes are a key feature of that, and it seems likely the molds for it are a little different around the top of the head tube.
My Venge is cut down deeper than this to fit the little plastic fairing that turns with the bars. My sl4 has a tad of head tube protruding above the top tube that this one doesn't have. but it seems clear that nothing else much is different.
Here's another photo of either the same bike or one very similar to it, from a better angle. 

http://api.ning.com/files/PHKC1AOWf...mBgoXvYBKQGHfrw*MnFBuhJ1/2014020811.24.07.jpg


----------



## NealH

We will not see a new model until late this year....I don't think. Specialized has formed a joint venture with McLaren and is currently using the McLaren lab in the UK for development of new models. There was a recent article attesting to this but, I can't remember the link to the article.


----------



## thumper8888

I think thats reasonable logic. I saw the story on the ongoing nature of the partnership. They are something like two years slow, though, on rolling out these new models and their marketing people are surely starting to sweat.
You'd think they would at least put out some early ones for the TDF.
I'm guessing that we will see much more radical aero design for Venge with front wheel inset into down tube....and a nod, at least, to aero for the Tarmac, probably going no further than the kamm-sectioned Madone approach.
In the McLaren article they poo-poohed the idea of rolling all that and the Roubaix into a single super bike that does it all well.
In part, no doubt because that would be hard even with McLaren's help, and in part because Specialized's marketing savvy is on a part with its R&D and they can sell more bikes by have a spread of models like that.


----------



## dcorn

I'm sitting right next to my SL4 Sworks and the bike in the above pictures looks identical in every way. 

I'm waiting on a disc brake Tarmac. I wouldn't mind an SL5 with Ultegra electronic hydraulic. Hopefully the frame gets a little aero put into it as well.


----------



## Dave Try

No pictures, but most definitely something in the pipeline. Wurf talks about running into Nibali on a training camp in Teneriffe and he was on a new bike.

Cameron Wurf


----------



## squareslinky

Dave Try said:


> No pictures, but most definitely something in the pipeline. Wurf talks about running into Nibali on a training camp in Teneriffe and he was on a new bike.
> 
> Cameron Wurf


Interesting. Couldn't find it on my ipad, but did a search on my computer. Here it is for those on mobile devices.

One day particularly we had a very interesting chat about the bike and the technology more specifically on his bike.* He was actually training on a bike that the public won't see for a few months so was interesting to here what his bike manufacturer had install for it's new model.* Obviously now having a bike on the minimum weight is not a problem, the opposite is more the issue insuring that the bike is heavy enough os more of a challenge for the manufacturers and our team mechanics. Therefore technology these days goes into the type of carbon used and off course where it's a little heavier and a little lighter to maximize ride ability and performance.


----------



## thumper8888

squareslinky said:


> Interesting. Couldn't find it on my ipad, but did a search on my computer. Here it is for those on mobile devices.
> 
> One day particularly we had a very interesting chat about the bike and the technology more specifically on his bike.* He was actually training on a bike that the public won't see for a few months so was interesting to here what his bike manufacturer had install for it's new model.* Obviously now having a bike on the minimum weight is not a problem, the opposite is more the issue insuring that the bike is heavy enough os more of a challenge for the manufacturers and our team mechanics. Therefore technology these days goes into the type of carbon used and off course where it's a little heavier and a little lighter to maximize ride ability and performance.


Smells like the SL5, he's not a Venge guy..... but this is solid info, so we can at least expect the new Tarmac this year, surely for TDF


----------



## Dave Try

Sorry, was being a bit lazy. Should have cut that part out for others...but yes, at least there will be something. As someone about to build up an olympic sl4 I'll be interested to see what the changes are.

Seems with each release there are staunch advocates for the previous generation.


----------



## squareslinky

Personally I think we will see disc breaks offered on an SL5 and an updated Venge. 

It is Specialized 40th year this year, they won't let that marketing opportunity pass them by with the flagship bikes.


----------



## Dunbar

Considering there's a special edition Nibali S-Works Tarmac SL4 I'm guessing the new bike is a Tarmac SL5.


----------



## antihero77

Well looks like kroziger (sp) was on board a new Tarmac at liege


----------



## thumper8888

antihero77 said:


> Well looks like kroziger (sp) was on board a new Tarmac at liege


Surely someone snapped a photo... I'm actually more interested in the new Venge. I cant imagine a climbing and pack bike significantly better than the SL4 tarmac, and I have one of those.... but I think they will push the venge farther... the tarmac has had several iterations of refinement of course.


----------



## squareslinky

Bike Radar has a bunch of shots of the new Tarmac SL5.
Gallery: New Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL5 spotted in Belgium Review - BikeRadar


----------



## thumper8888

squareslinky said:


> Bike Radar has a bunch of shots of the new Tarmac SL5.
> Gallery: New Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL5 spotted in Belgium Review - BikeRadar


Yup, that's it. I'd call it a subtle but elegant update. The main things are:
1) the top tube is flatter in section and is nearly straight now fore to aft.
2) The downtube has a flattened out and somewhat inset area at the cage mounts to clean up the air flow around the water bottle, which was the next big aero frontier for most manufacturers and given the massive section of the Tarmac tube was probably easy to do.
3) the hidden seat post binder setup....
Essentially it looks like they also cleaned up several tiny things for air flow too...things just look slicker pretty much everywhere.
I'm guessing a 7-8 watt improvement total, which is not huge but not a bad thing when you're dealing with a bike that has this market niche.
It's a nice-looking frame, about the amount of improvement you'd expect.
No doubt they got a few grams out of it, too. Maybe 50?

I'm still saying for the new venge they will inset the front wheel in the down tube, probably some solution like this for the water bottle too and oh, just for a walk on the wild side I will speculate that they will clean up the cables a bit.


----------



## Dunbar

Nice find, but the real question is - how does it ride?


----------



## thumper8888

Dunbar said:


> Nice find, but the real question is - how does it ride?


Agreed, but let's be honest, who here really believes it won't ride well? The fifth refinement of the design, and this one developed with McLaren's ride- and handling-quality test setup, which no doubt had the characteristics of the previous versions plugged into the data?
I guess it's possible, but doesn't seem faintly likely.


----------



## Dunbar

thumper8888 said:


> Agreed, but let's be honest, who here really believes it won't ride well?


Right, it's just the visual differences dont tell you how the bike actually rides. I'll be interested what direction they took the ride quality and to a lesser extent aerodynamics. I hope they didn't make the ride even stiffer though (I think the SL4 is stiff enough.)


----------



## Rashadabd

Cyclingnews and velonews have articles about it as well.

Spotted at Liège-Bastogne-Liège was Specialized's new S-Works Tarmac SL5, which we've heard will officially debut in a week or so Photos | Cyclingnews.com

Spotted: Kreuziger rides new Specialized road frame at Liege - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

I think it is a pretty good looking bike without being over the top in any way. It will be interesting to see if they change the look of the Venge at all since so many people love the current looks or the Roubaix since it gets so many mixed reviews.


----------



## thumper8888

Dunbar said:


> Right, it's just the visual differences dont tell you how the bike actually rides. I'll be interested what direction they took the ride quality and to a lesser extent aerodynamics. I hope they didn't make the ride even stiffer though (I think the SL4 is stiff enough.)


the seatstay setup and differences in top tube say it will ride tad softer. and they're using the mclaren setup to develop ride and handling.....it will def ride better.


----------



## Devastazione

Glossy finish ? I hope not...:cryin:


----------



## antihero77

personally i think the tarmac sl4 is badass and the ride is awesome.


----------



## hyfrir

The rumors corrects...... 
New Tarmac SL 5...
The Venge left the same.


----------



## Devastazione

Noticed the McLaren sticker on the chainstay ? Sponsor only ?


----------



## dcorn

That's an interesting view. One of the defining features of the Tarmac and Venge have been their arcing top tube, and this one takes it almost completely away. 

I must say though, I'm constantly surprised at how well my SL4 rides. So smooth on super rough roads. The difference in vibrations at the bars and seat are pretty amazing.


----------



## Rashadabd

hyfrir said:


> The rumors corrects......
> New Tarmac SL 5...
> The Venge left the same.


I feel like for Specialized, it kind of has to be that way. All of their major road bikes, have been based off of the Tarmac (Roubaix, Crux, Venge, & Allez). So if the Tarmac is getting a redesign, they kind of have to put that out there first and then let everything else follow.


----------



## Rashadabd

Devastazione said:


> Glossy finish ? I hope not...:cryin:


I am sure it will come in a bunch of different finishes and colorways as usual.


----------



## Rashadabd

Devastazione said:


> Noticed the McLaren sticker on the chainstay ? Sponsor only ?
> View attachment 294918


I think it is a great look, very classic, but with a modern twist. Me likey. I wonder what impact the new design will have one stack, reach and handling, which many people loved about the SL4 and previous versions.


----------



## Devastazione

Not sure if I should wait for an SL5 Sworks or get the SL4 Sworks my LBS has in stock at the moment...


----------



## gio957

SL5 existence confirmed! Will commence harassing my LBS.


----------



## Rashadabd

You can see a lot of the SL5 right now if you want to check it in the Tour of Romandie. It looks like Nibali is riding it.


----------



## tom_h

Hope to Dog they didnt mess with the bottom bracket design ... or if they did, it remains compatible w/ BB30 cranks without needing troublesome adapters.


----------



## Horze

Dunbar said:


> Nice find, but the real question is - how does it ride?


What are you expecting? 
I'm expecting only marginal discernable differences. The ride won't be any worse than a SL4 for sure. Even a SL2 is already a more than excellent bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

The guy I talked to at the shop the other day said they don't really know much yet, but it's probably a little lighter and bit more comfortable due to the changes in the seat stays.


----------



## thumper8888

hyfrir said:


> The rumors corrects......
> New Tarmac SL 5...
> The Venge left the same.


Are you guessing, or do you have inside information?


----------



## Rashadabd

thumper8888 said:


> Are you guessing, or do you have inside information?


My understanding is that no one knows for sure at this point, but it's extremely likely that the Tarmac SL5 is going to be released in coming weeks/months. My guess is that the new Tarmac is the update for this model year. The reason I feel comfortable saying that is every other Specialized road model is based on the geometry of the Tarmac pretty much and so it would make sense that they need to get the new SL5 out there before they start updating the others.


----------



## thumper8888

Rashadabd said:


> My understanding is that no one knows for sure at this point, but it's extremely likely that the Tarmac SL5 is going to be released in coming weeks/months. My guess is that the new Tarmac is the update for this model year. The reason I feel comfortable saying that is every other Specialized road model is based on the geometry of the Tarmac pretty much and so it would make sense that they need to get the new SL5 out there before they start updating the others.


I meant more in terms of the Venge. It's pretty obvious there will be an SL5 tarmac. The photos show an elegant bike that's clearly had its details worked out. Not a test mule, nor do they really do that anyway... typically a few riders are spotted on the new model a few weeks or so out, then its announced. UCI isn't big on experimental bikes.
I also will be surprised if the geometry changes at all. I guess in theory there may be tiny adjustments worked out to say, head tube length. but they are pretty settled into a geometry that works.
I can't imagine that would hang up a new Venge, after the current one has been on the market this long.
Granted, it's still pretty much state of the art, but it's time to deal a crushing blow with a bold step forward.
Only thing that could have slowed things down, in my mind, is if the R&D pipeline got more sluggish because they were getting used to the new approaches they're using with McLaren and with their own wind tunnel, two new X factors for their R&D folks.
So, my question is, you have any inside knowledge on Venge?


----------



## Rashadabd

thumper8888 said:


> I meant more in terms of the Venge. It's pretty obvious there will be an SL5 tarmac. The photos show an elegant bike that's clearly had its details worked out. Not a test mule, nor do they really do that anyway... typically a few riders are spotted on the new model a few weeks or so out, then its announced. UCI isn't big on experimental bikes.
> I also will be surprised if the geometry changes at all. I guess in theory there may be tiny adjustments worked out to say, head tube length. but they are pretty settled into a geometry that works.
> I can't imagine that would hang up a new Venge, after the current one has been on the market this long.
> Granted, it's still pretty much state of the art, but it's time to deal a crushing blow with a bold step forward.
> Only thing that could have slowed things down, in my mind, is if the R&D pipeline got more sluggish because they were getting used to the new approaches they're using with McLaren and with their own wind tunnel, two new X factors for their R&D folks.
> So, my question is, you have any inside knowledge on Venge?


Nope and I am pretty sure not many outside of Specialized know much about it. That's kind of my point, it's not being tested in races yet and there's no discussion on it anywhere right now because the new Tarmac is what's being released this year. The new Venge will likely borrow from the new design features found on the new Tarmac and be released later. They want the buzz and the focus to be on the new Tarmac right now. It only makes sense from a marketing standpoint since it is their flagship bike. The Venge will either come out later in the year or next model year, etc. We won't know more about it until the pros start testing it or Specialized is ready for us to know something.


----------



## squareslinky

According to the rumor, mentioned above, the Tarmac will get an official launch soon. Since no marketing department in their right mind wants to lose a chance to boast a new product, this would make me believe the Venge has a chance of being the big news at the Specialized dealer event. Also, there is some new news thing (very vague) for later this week on the spec front page. Maybe the new SL5?


----------



## Devastazione

Inside informations : 

SL5 this year and SL5 with disk brakes for 2016. 2016 will also see internal cable routing for brakes for non disk brakes. Wonder if it's really worth it to buy the 2015 SL5.


----------



## Dunbar

Devastazione said:


> 2016 will also see internal cable routing for brakes for non disk brakes. Wonder if it's really worth it to buy the 2015 SL5.


Do you mean aero brake calipers like on certain Trek Madones? The picture of the SL5 above shows the rear brake cable is already routed internally. I'm not aware of any way to route the front brake cable internally


----------



## Rashadabd

Did you guys see this? 

Pro Bike Gallery: Michele Scarponi on a new Specialized at the Giro - VeloNews.com


----------



## mrslnd

Are they getting rid of the SL? Maybe just the tarmac?


----------



## Rashadabd




----------



## Devastazione

Quite a machine indeed. And no Di2 yet..


----------



## TricrossRich

Devastazione said:


> Inside informations :
> 2016 will also see internal cable routing for brakes for non disk brakes. Wonder if it's really worth it to buy the 2015 SL5.



This isn't new... the current SL4 all have internal cable routing.


----------



## thumper8888

Rashadabd said:


> Did you guys see this?
> 
> Pro Bike Gallery: Michele Scarponi on a new Specialized at the Giro - VeloNews.com



Yeah, that's a little more complete set of photos. I still want to see a really detailed, frame-filling shot of the water bottle area on the down tube. I think theyve done something clever there.
But this set of photos seals my verdict... the seatpost area alone carries is over the top...and the rear dropout treatment is nice too. This design is a really elegant refinement.
What I dont understand is why Velonews is treating Specialized with kid gloves. I can understand not flatly stating that its the Tarmac SL5 until Specialized confirms that wording, but they could at least say that it clearly is the 5th iteration of the Tarmac.
Do they have some sort of sponsorship deal with Specialized that is forcing them to be circumspect? This is the second report on the new frame where they have done this.
Cyclingnews, meanwhile, just flatly called it the SL5 and frankly seemed like they had been told that on background from Spesh or got it from a team.
Odd business.


----------



## Imaking20

TricrossRich said:


> This isn't new... the current SL4 all have internal cable routing.


Not for disc brakes, it doesn't


----------



## krtassoc

https://eliflap.files.wordpress.com...6691118_9222150133511057238_n.jpg?w=474&h=286


----------



## krtassoc

TARMAC SL5 DISK ディスクブレーキ仕様


----------



## Rashadabd

So it's definitely a good looking ride. The question question I have is whether it's worth the extra $250 or so more it looks like they will be charging and the wait to get it. It doesn't sound like there is a huge difference in the ride quality or the weight and only a slight improvement in the handling. Plus, the redesign is supposed to only be available for the Expert level and above. I like the looks a lot and I am excited to see what the less expensive expert model looks like, but it may not be in my immediate future at that price point and with the changes not being that drastic (outside of discs, which don't really excite me a ton yet). We'll see….

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Rashadabd

Gallery: Specialized's new 2015 Tarmac - VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

2015 Specialized Tarmac: Adventures in Redefining Limits ? Peloton


----------



## tranzformer




----------



## dougrocky123

So they changed the handling for tall and shorter riders? So the mid sized frames were ok? I'm confused.


----------



## Rashadabd

dougrocky123 said:


> So they changed the handling for tall and shorter riders? So the mid sized frames were ok? I'm confused.


It sounds like there is quite a bit of marketing spin to me, but basically the idea is that the industry has based all of its bikes on a size 56cm, so smaller and bigger riders weren't getting the perfect ride experience. Velonews said they really couldn't tell much of a difference though. FWIW, this seems to explain the concept the best to me so far:

2015 Specialized Tarmac: Adventures in Redefining Limits ? Peloton


----------



## Rashadabd

2015 Specialized Tarmac: First Ride | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## Horze

SL4 was a little flexy compared to SL3.
Still prefer SL3 as best bike so far.


----------



## izza

As PR goes - why would you put a marketing film together with riders having your biggest competitior's name across the jersey chest?


----------



## Horze

Looks like the new Tarmac is going to be higher priced for the consumer. Because of the promotional features uniquely related to each frame size.


----------



## Horze

izza said:


> As PR goes - why would you put a marketing film together with riders having your biggest competitior's name across the jersey chest?



Good point. Technically that logo on the jersey is unrelated to that other bicycle company.


----------



## dougrocky123

So here we are on the Specialized Forum and a grand new Tarmac has been announced. So where is the excitement from the group? Is this new bike being greeted with a big yawn? Is the love affair with Specialized over? Is anyone gonna buy this bike?:idea:


----------



## TricrossRich

dougrocky123 said:


> So here we are on the Specialized Forum and a grand new Tarmac has been announced. So where is the excitement from the group? Is this new bike being greeted with a big yawn? Is the love affair with Specialized over? Is anyone gonna buy this bike?:idea:


I don't think anyone will make that decision until they've ridden it...

personally, all of the SWorks models would be out of my budget, so I'm waiting to see what lower models are announced.


----------



## Rashadabd

TricrossRich said:


> I don't think anyone will make that decision until they've ridden it...
> 
> personally, all of the SWorks models would be out of my budget, so I'm waiting to see what lower models are announced.


I agree and I think a few things are happening:

1. Nobody has test ridden it yet, so they can't come on here and rave about it and get the rest of us excited. 

2. I think it bummed some of us out to find out that the redesign will only be offered at the expert level and above. 

3. Most of us can't afford or won't try to afford the SWorks level bike, so until we see what the price and paint schemes are for the Expert and Pro level models there isn't much to get excited about.


----------



## mattpnewell

izza said:


> As PR goes - why would you put a marketing film together with riders having your biggest competitior's name across the jersey chest?


It's not advertising Giant bikes. It is the jersey for the California Giant Strawberries cycling team.
California Giant Berry Farms | Your Place for Fresh Berries, Recipes & More!


----------



## Devastazione

mattpnewell said:


> It's not advertising Giant bikes. It is the jersey for the California Giant Strawberries cycling team.
> California Giant Berry Farms | Your Place for Fresh Berries, Recipes & More!


I thought the same thing in first piace tho,bad marketing move from some guys who are always ready to unleash their lawyers..


----------



## squareslinky

My local store got a 2015 Tarmac in this week. Saw it yesterday, but it's not built yet.


----------



## CMan

My shop just got 4 in. 2 complete bikes and 2 framesets. I'm getting a 58. Picking it (a frameset) up this week. I got to "fondle" the 56 frameset yesterday and take it out in the sunlight. It's going to be beautiful.

I probably won't build it up till next week or maybe after Tulsa Tough.


----------



## Rashadabd

CMan said:


> My shop just got 4 in. 2 complete bikes and 2 framesets. I'm getting a 58. Picking it (a frameset) up this week. I got to "fondle" the 56 frameset yesterday and take it out in the sunlight. It's going to be beautiful.
> 
> I probably won't build it up till next week or maybe after Tulsa Tough.


I would love to see some photos and hear our thoughts once you get it built up.


----------



## CMan

Rashadabd said:


> I would love to see some photos and hear our thoughts once you get it built up.


Will be happy to post up. Like I said, it'll be a week or two (or maybe a bit longer as I hate to change things before big races). Also, I'm coming from a 2013 Tarmac Expert, but I will be bringing over all my components. So, the only real change will be the frame, but it will be coming from a "Specialized" to a "S-Works".


----------



## dougrocky123

Saw the SW in person this weekend. I had the dealer pull up pictures of the new Expert. Looks like a gray/black or red/black matte colors. No disc or prices listed for Expert. Basic Fulcrum wheelset.


----------



## Dunbar

Dropped my bike off to get the creaking bottom bracket fixed. They had one new S-Works Tarmac and one frame. The complete bike was already sold ($8250 list price!) Here are a couple of crappy phone pics.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dunbar said:


> Dropped my bike off to get the creaking bottom bracket fixed. They had one new S-Works Tarmac and one frame. The complete bike was already sold ($8250 list price!) Here are a couple of crappy phone pics.


Oh momma…. One of my local shops said we are about two weeks away from more info and more releases (the expert and pro levels I am guessing).


----------



## Rashadabd

I came across this as well:

The New Tarmac: Your Complete Race Bike - YouTube


----------



## CMan

Rashadabd said:


> I came across this as well:
> 
> The New Tarmac: Your Complete Race Bike - YouTube


That was their "Rider First" presentation (or whatever they called it) that they did on 5/9. My girlfriend works at a bike shop and found out about it ahead of time, so we streamed it on the bike screen and watched it live.

Hopefully, the bike lives up to everything they say it does. All I know is if the new 58 rides like the 56 Expert I test rode last year, I'm going to be more than happy!


----------



## Devastazione

wrong post.


----------



## Devastazione

Dunbar said:


> Dropped my bike off to get the creaking bottom bracket fixed. They had one new S-Works Tarmac and one frame. The complete bike was already sold ($8250 list price!) Here are a couple of crappy phone pics.


is that Cynergy Cycles in Santa Monica,CA ?


----------



## CMan

Well, after doing a couple workouts last week and a spirited group ride Saturday with some Cat 1's and 2's, I'd say the new bike rocks!

I'm riding a 58 like the one is the 2nd picture above (black with white) and ENVE wheels. It felt like it responded a bit better to accelerations and it did feel a bit more confident cornering.

I'm taking it to Vermont and Maine this weekend and am looking forward to seeing how it does.


----------



## Rashadabd

CMan said:


> Well, after doing a couple workouts last week and a spirited group ride Saturday with some Cat 1's and 2's, I'd say the new bike rocks!
> 
> I'm riding a 58 like the one is the 2nd picture above (black with white) and ENVE wheels. It felt like it responded a bit better to accelerations and it did feel a bit more confident cornering.
> 
> I'm taking it to Vermont and Maine this weekend and am looking forward to seeing how it does.


Congrats, sounds like a cool bike. Post some pics (particularly of rides in beautiful Vermont and Maine) when you get some time.


----------



## CMan

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats, sounds like a cool bike. Post some pics (particularly of rides in beautiful Vermont and Maine) when you get some time.


Will do.


----------



## squareslinky

Has anybody seen the Gloss Red/ Black / Hyper color in person yet? 
If anybody has pics please post them.


----------



## Tranzition

Dunbar said:


> Considering there's a special edition Nibali S-Works Tarmac SL4 I'm guessing the new bike is a Tarmac SL5.


Man, if the 2015 Roubaix Expert were offered in that color combo, I would be stoked!! :eek6:


----------



## CMan

Rashadabd said:


> Congrats, sounds like a cool bike. Post some pics (particularly of rides in beautiful Vermont and Maine) when you get some time.


I didn't really take to many pictures (of the rides), but I did run my video camera. I still need to go through all the video, but here's a little bit from my ride around Lake Auburn in Auburn, ME.

Riding Along Lake Auburn - YouTube


----------



## Rashadabd

CMan said:


> I didn't really take to many pictures (of the rides), but I did run my video camera. I still need to go through all the video, but here's a little bit from my ride around Lake Auburn in Auburn, ME.
> 
> Riding Along Lake Auburn - YouTube
> 
> View attachment 297764


Very nice, here's what should be released soon:

http://performancecyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2015-tarmac-brochre.pdf


----------



## CMan

Rashadabd said:


> Very nice, here's what should be released soon:
> 
> http://performancecyclery.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/2015-tarmac-brochre.pdf


That looks like information about my bike and what's to come out soon (the disk version) - if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Rashadabd

CMan said:


> That looks like information about my bike and what's to come out soon (the disk version) - if I'm not mistaken.


I like the look of the black and red and red on red Tarmac Experts


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> I like the look of the black and red and red on red Tarmac Experts


Agreed, If only they came with ultegra cranks or s-works instead of those FSA's rrr:


----------



## Dry Side

*Specialized 2015 Tarmac*


----------



## Rashadabd

Dry Side said:


> *Specialized 2015 Tarmac*


Yeah, there is no good reason for bikes in that price range to be coming with FSA cranks instead of the Ultegra ones. It looks like they are about to list the rest of the 2015 Tarmac lineup though….


----------



## tyrich88

That link show's only the new tarmacs... but when I go and look at the page from the home page, it still shows the '14 models...
Hmm... Maybe I need to adjust my internet settings


----------



## LVbob

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, there is no good reason for bikes in that price range to be coming with FSA cranks instead of the Ultegra ones. *It looks like they are about to list the rest of the 2015 Tarmac lineup though*….


You'll be happy for that.


----------



## tyrich88

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, there is no good reason for bikes in that price range to be coming with FSA cranks instead of the Ultegra ones. It looks like they are about to list the rest of the 2015 Tarmac lineup though….


I agree with that completely. And I bet before the weekend is up they will have the new stuff on the website. or soon atleast.


----------

